# Which Saw?



## planner steve (Jun 21, 2015)

I've been researching a bit on saws and it is time to get some of your thoughts.  I don't own a saw although I have plenty of experience early in life using them.  My use is going to be primarily cutting down shrubs and occasional opportunistic gathering of free wood.  See example of this mornings haul, it is holly.  Now that is some BTU's.  And they had a lot more but without a saw it was too heavy to load.  I would have liked to be able to quickly cut up these trees that were around 14" in diameter.  I may want to cut more wood in the future.  But I'll probably never be more than a few cords a year guy.  I want to buy a saw that will last 20 years or more. 

Here's what I've been looking at.

Husqvarna 545
Husqvarna 550P
Stihl MS 261
Echo CS 500P

Also considering these smaller displacement saws, but wonder if I may regret that in the long run.

Stihl MS 241
Husqvarna 543XP

I'm leaning toward the Husqvarna 545 or Echo CS 500P as they are lower cost than others.  They all seem to be well regarded saws.

I've been primarily looking at professional saws.  Might be overkill, but I like nice tools.  Maybe I should consider a Stihl Farmboss or Husky 450 and save a few more dollars?

Finally, when I decide on the saw I have to pick a bar.  I'm leaning towards the 16" as I don't see myself cutting larger stuff.  Or should I be looking at 18"?





We have pretty good dealer support for these three brands in my area.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## claydogg84 (Jun 21, 2015)

What is your maximum budget? I started with a Husqvarna 455 Rancher which was fine for a year and a half. Now I also own a 562XP with a 20" bar, and a 372XP with a 24" bar. I've been eyeballing a Stihl MS660 on Craigslist but I'm trying to refrain. I've got a sort of addiction I suppose. If you're looking to run a 16"-18" bar I suggest 50cc, with pro or homeowner model being completely up to you.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jun 21, 2015)

Like claydogg said, you will start out with one. If you are like anyone here that will evolve into several. I have 4 gas and 1 electric now, and I've sold and bought more than that. Buy the best saw you can afford, whatever flavor you choose, and treat it right. It will give you years of good service if maintained properly  A 50cc saw with 18" bar will let you cut up to 36" logs, just not fast


----------



## planner steve (Jun 21, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> What is your maximum budget? I started with a Husqvarna 455 Rancher which was fine for a year and a half. Now I also own a 562XP with a 20" bar, and a 372XP with a 24" bar. I've been eyeballing a Stihl MS660 on Craigslist but I'm trying to refrain. I've got a sort of addiction I suppose. If you're looking to run a 16"-18" bar I suggest 50cc, with pro or homeowner model being completely up to you.



My budget is $600, so I'm creeping over that with the Stihl MS 261.  Also I wonder if I would really ever notice the difference between the Husky 545 and 550P?  Little more horsepower and a couple of features really worth the extra $100?


----------



## dougand3 (Jun 21, 2015)

The 545 is considered a very slightly de-tuned 550XP. With what is in the truck bed, you surely won't notice any difference between 545 and 550xp. I wouldn't spend $400+ on a clamshell saw (Huskys at Lowes, Stihl 290)....pro construction would be better. For what you describe bucking, a 42cc clamshell + yellow chain will get the job done. They can be had for $100 refurb. Another option is a PP5020AV refurb for $140 on fleabay (runs reg 3/8) over a 2x or 3x priced Husky 450. LOTSA choices out there - can make you crazy!


----------



## Oldman47 (Jun 22, 2015)

With a $600 budget you could go for the Husky 555 like I did. It pulls that 20 inch full chisel chain like there is no tomorrow and is light enough to use daily rather than also having a smaller saw. The auto tune feature on many of the new saws also is nice to have.


----------



## Wildo (Jun 22, 2015)

There are quite a few great saws that can be had for $600.  First question you need to ask yourself is will you cut more wood if you have a good saw than if you get a homeowner saw.  If yes proceed to step 2, buying a pro saw.  Do you want a light nimble screamer that will cut it all, albeit a little slow in big wood or a midsize laser beam that will cut wood big enough that you will wonder why you didn't get a bigger saw years ago.  Don't overlook Dolmar and Echo if you have nearby dealers,  they both make great saws that cost significantly less than Husky or Stihl.


----------



## ironworker (Jun 22, 2015)

Personally I would get the best saw you can afford, you will be happy with a 555 with an 18 or 20" bar would keep you smiling for a while.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 23, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> With a $600 budget you could go for the Husky 555 like I did. It pulls that 20 inch full chisel chain like there is no tomorrow and is light enough to use daily rather than also having a smaller saw. The auto tune feature on many of the new saws also is nice to have.



I've been a one saw guy for quite some time . . . wife bought me a Husky 350 way back when for a Christmas gift. Used it for many years around the house . . . and since 2008 it's been my only saw for cutting firewood (burning 24-7 about 90-94% of the season). For some reason a lot of folks seem to think you've got to have a bunch of saws and you've got to have a saw with gobs of power. The 350 has got the job done admirably for many a year.

That said, I am ready to step up soon to a new, more powerful saw and I am about 90% positive that the 555 will be that saw after having test "driven" its bigger, badder (and more expensive) brother the 562.


----------



## cachunko (Jun 23, 2015)

I also only have one saw.  I have the 562xp.  I could't be more pleased.  I started with a ms290 farm boss, the equivalent of the 455 rancher.  The difference is incredible.  Gave me permagrin for a while


----------



## Turbo (Jun 25, 2015)

If your looking for a saw to last 20 years, I suggest a pro model saw.  Don't know much about Husky saws, other then one of my buddies saw, 455 rancher, pulls a 18" very well.  All my other friends run stihl saws.  I'd agree with a 50cc saw, a 16" is better for the fine work, 18" is better for the longer work.  I started with a MS250 (45cc), with an 18" bar, not enough saw for me.  Then went to a MS362 with a 16" and 25", which is awesome, but not fun to limb trees with, so just pick an Echo CS-360T top handle saw for the <10" work.


----------



## Osagebndr (Jun 25, 2015)

The husky 555 or echo500p are good picks . Either one will do the job well.


----------



## Diabel (Jun 25, 2015)

It looks like the 555 is the recommended partner for you.
I love this forum!


----------



## 5654684 (Jun 26, 2015)

I haven't ran any Huskies, but I have cut with a lot of Stihls, anywhere from 025 to MS660s. My one go to saw is actually my MS310. It runs as 20" bar of 3/8 chain all I need it to.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Jun 26, 2015)

If you are only going to cut a few cords a year and stick with the smaller stuff with a 16" bar, I would stay in the 50cc range. The Stihl MS261 is going to be close to if not more than $600 unless you can find one that is not the C-M (Stihl version of Autotune) model. If it were my money and I was starting out like you are I would go with the Husqvarna 545, 550xp or the Echo CS-500P. Of those I would choose between the Husq or Echo based on the reputation of the dealer. Then, with the leftover $ I would purchase PPE starting with leg chaps, then eye and ear protection. An extra chain would be good too but that may push you over $600. Good luck and let us know what you end up with.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Jun 26, 2015)

I just bought a used but in great shape stihl 036. I got it for 350. Great saw. Lots of power. Pro saw so can be fixed over and over. My buddy cuts with a 2 year old mtronic 441 and was very impressed. 

Ideally I'd go for a 044 or 440 used for around 500. You could get that and an extra bar and chain and have a few bucks for some bar and chain oil.


----------



## BlackGreyhounds (Jun 26, 2015)

For a single saw situation I like the 55-60 cc class as an all-arounder.  However, I did just fine with a 50 cc MS260 for several years of only occasional use like you describe.  Echo makes a decent price point pro style mag case saw.  Even a homeowner/farmer labeled clamshell would be OK.


----------



## planner steve (Jun 29, 2015)

Clyde S. Dale said:


> If you are only going to cut a few cords a year and stick with the smaller stuff with a 16" bar, I would stay in the 50cc range. The Stihl MS261 is going to be close to if not more than $600 unless you can find one that is not the C-M (Stihl version of Autotune) model. If it were my money and I was starting out like you are I would go with the Husqvarna 545, 550xp or the Echo CS-500P. Of those I would choose between the Husq or Echo based on the reputation of the dealer. Then, with the leftover $ I would purchase PPE starting with leg chaps, then eye and ear protection. An extra chain would be good too but that may push you over $600. Good luck and let us know what you end up with.



Lots of great posts that helped me better research the decision.  Your comments pushed me to learn more about the capabilities of larger saws and think harder about what I would use the saw for.  And I had to learn what clamshell means.  I'm going to go with the Husqvarna 550XP with a 16" blade.  I liked the lighter weight of the 50cc saws and this models professional features.    Thanks for the tip on safety gear as well.  I really appreciate all the comments.


----------



## planner steve (Jul 10, 2015)

The saw arrived and I got a chance to check it out.  I like it!  Cut up the Holly that I had gathered in no time.  And on our morning walk found they had cut down a red oak in a park nearby, free for the taking.  Ripped through that in no time.  The last saw I used was  Mac Cat Home Depot saw, so you can imagine how much difference I experienced.  Liking it so far.


----------



## Jags (Jul 10, 2015)

Wait till you get a few tanks through that saw.  After it limbers up a bit it will be even better.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Jul 10, 2015)

Congrats. How 'bout some pics?


----------



## KenLockett (Jul 10, 2015)

ironworker said:


> Personally I would get the best saw you can afford, you will be happy with a 555 with an 18 or 20" bar would keep you smiling for a while.



I see that your logo has a brook trout and a dry fly.  Are you a small stream brook trout fly-fishing enthusiast like myself?


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a husky 555 at work it has a full 3/8 chain and wears 18" bar. Its a beast of a saw. If I were you and not brand loyal I would look at echo or husky. You get a lot for your money with them these days. I wouldnt look at the rancher or farm boss there good but over rated IMO. A farm boss though sells used for $300 all day long though. I dont get that but they do.


----------



## Oldman47 (Jul 14, 2015)

My old Stihl 026 with its 50cc engine and 20 inch bar cuts hardwood just fine with a .325 pitch low kickback chain on it, but by comparison the 60cc 555 is much faster cutting and just feels better when I am using it. Some of that difference may just be age with the 026 being replaced by the Stihl 261 around the year 2000. I am sure the MS 262 with the autotune feature today is an awesome 50cc saw but that extra 10cc seems to make a world of difference at very little weight penalty.


----------



## Jon1270 (Jul 14, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> My old Stihl 026 with its 50cc engine and 20 inch bar cuts hardwood just fine with a .325 pitch low kickback chain on it, but by comparison the 60cc 555 is much faster cutting and just feels better when I am using it. Some of that difference may just be age with the 026 being replaced by the Stihl 261 around the year 2000. I am sure the MS 262 with the autotune feature today is an awesome 50cc saw but that extra 10cc seems to make a world of difference at very little weight penalty.




You're getting your model numbers a bit confused.  There is no MS262.  The 261 is the current model.  The switch around 2000 was from 026 to MS260, and the differences at that point were almost entirely cosmetic.


----------



## planner steve (Jul 29, 2015)

planner steve said:


> The saw arrived and I got a chance to check it out.  I like it!  Cut up the Holly that I had gathered in no time.  And on our morning walk found they had cut down a red oak in a park nearby, free for the taking.  Ripped through that in no time.  The last saw I used was  Mac Cat Home Depot saw, so you can imagine how much difference I experienced.  Liking it so far.


Here is a drama filled update.  I got the saw and ripped through a bit of wood I had in the backyard.  I was loving it until the third time I tried to start the saw.  No luck. Tried everything.  Nothing.  Winded up taking it to dealer.  Turned out a gasket had been installed incorrectly and resulted in the saw running lean, ultimately scoring the piston.  Henderson Turf and Wear in Milwaukee, OR, the dealer replaced the saw no hassle.  I cut some more wood tonight and all appears OK.  I'll update after some run time.


----------



## dougand3 (Jul 29, 2015)

Well, that is discomforting. Was it manifold/bulkhead to cylinder gasket? Carb to bulkhead gasket? Surely, not the base gasket? Hope the new one doesn't air leak.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 29, 2015)

Repaired or replaced? Unless it was basically new I see them repairing it. Have to go back n reread about the saw.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 29, 2015)

I see what saw u got now and was new. Hate to hear that


----------



## planner steve (Jul 29, 2015)

clemsonfor said:


> I see what saw u got now and was new. Hate to hear that


Yes, it was a bummer to have that happen.  But they did replace it with a new saw so they did stand behind their product.  Hopefully that early death was a fluke.  The technician at Henderson Turf and Wear told me that with the data he was able to get from the ruined saw that he could see how wrong air to fuel mix was and how the auto tune was trying to compensate.  I didn't realize that saws had that kind of data collection.  Sounds like it also collects hours of operation and number of starts and stops.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 29, 2015)

Yea they can pull all kinds of data, hours starts max min temps I guess and peak rpm's. 

Some amazing stuff. I have the 555 and its a mean saw!


----------



## ironworker (Jul 30, 2015)

KenLockett said:


> I see that your logo has a brook trout and a dry fly.  Are you a small stream brook trout fly-fishing enthusiast like myself?


Oh yea. 6 foot 3wt bamboo and a 7 foot 2wt T&T


----------



## duramaxman05 (Jul 30, 2015)

Check out a dolmar 6100. Good all around saw. I have run it with a 24" bar with a full skip tooth chain and it actually did quite well


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 30, 2015)

I have a MS650 and run a full comp 32" bar. It pulls it well burried in oak!!


----------



## Jon1270 (Jul 31, 2015)

clemsonfor said:


> I have a MS650 and run a full comp 32" bar. It pulls it well burried in oak!!



Uncommon saw.  There's a nice one for sale near me right now, but the price is way too high for me to be interested.  Same seller has a pretty 440, also priced optimistically.

My big saw is a 100cc Homelite 1050 Super Automatic.  It's heavy, loud and hard to find parts for (if I ever need to) but it only cost me $50 plus $1.25 for a piece of fuel line, and last weekend it milled 150 board feet of 24"+ honeylocust.


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Jul 31, 2015)

firefighterjake said:


> I've been a one saw guy for quite some time . . . wife bought me a Husky 350 way back when for a Christmas gift. Used it for many years around the house . . . and since 2008 it's been my only saw for cutting firewood (burning 24-7 about 90-94% of the season). For some reason a lot of folks seem to think you've got to have a bunch of saws and you've got to have a saw with gobs of power. The 350 has got the job done admirably for many a year.
> 
> That said, I am ready to step up soon to a new, more powerful saw and I am about 90% positive that the 555 will be that saw after having test "driven" its bigger, badder (and more expensive) brother the 562.


ive had my 345 for over ten years and has treated me great. Take care of your saw and it will last years . I put an 18" bar on mine . nice and light as well


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 31, 2015)

Jon1270 said:


> Uncommon saw.  There's a nice one for sale near me right now, but the price is way too high for me to be interested.  Same seller has a pretty 440, also priced optimistically.
> 
> My big saw is a 100cc Homelite 1050 Super Automatic.  It's heavy, loud and hard to find parts for (if I ever need to) but it only cost me $50 plus $1.25 for a piece of fuel line, and last weekend it milled 150 board feet of 24"+ honeylocust.


I bought it out of the back of a local saw shop as a SIB (saw in a box) . Had a tree dropped on it.  I think I paid $30 for it. Came with a useable but well used bar and almost new but dull 25" chain. P/C was good.

I think I have just over $200 into it now?  Cut a lot of wood with it so far!


----------



## planner steve (Sep 30, 2015)

planner steve said:


> Here is a drama filled update.  I got the saw and ripped through a bit of wood I had in the backyard.  I was loving it until the third time I tried to start the saw.  No luck. Tried everything.  Nothing.  Winded up taking it to dealer.  Turned out a gasket had been installed incorrectly and resulted in the saw running lean, ultimately scoring the piston.  Henderson Turf and Wear in Milwaukee, OR, the dealer replaced the saw no hassle.  I cut some more wood tonight and all appears OK.  I'll update after some run time.


This has been a real trial.  I had my first saw score the cylinder.  And the second.  And the third.  Got my fourth 550XP today.  While I applaud Husqvarna's commitment to their customers, it has gotten a bit old.  Apparently the original diagnosis was not correct.  The latest is that a bolt on the crankcase was over torqued at the factory and stripped.  After a few hours running it vibrated loose and allowed too much air into the engine.  Put about three hours on the new one this afternoon and so far so good.  Needless to say I am going to run it a lot immediately to see if I have another failure.  Really glad I bought Husky's gas so we didn't have to argue about fuel.  If you have had a Husky fail you may want to see if you have one of the affected saws.


----------



## Jon1270 (Sep 30, 2015)

Wow, that's quite a run of misfortune.


----------

